# tractor pulling pics and vids



## fireboy5722 (Feb 26, 2008)

post pics or videos of any truck or tractor pulls you are in. the lik below is from 4/14/13 pulled my 47 allis wc to the fence went back for the pull off and got first place.

1947 allis chalmers wc 3500lbs classwesport


----------



## fireboy5722 (Feb 26, 2008)

got to love my year and a half old black and tan **** dog cheering me on


----------



## Holland (Aug 18, 2010)

Nice hook! I've been pulling antique for years and last year became the co-owner of a pulling sled. We've hooked just about anything you can think of up to our sled from 3500 antique to 2.6 diesel trucks and even some old army trucks! Theres another member on here that pulls with us.

Here's a pic of a buddy and mines pulling truck hooked to our sled.



And heres my 460 and my dads 560 loaded up for a local pull. I usually pull 6000 and 6500, but have been know to weigh it down all the way to 7500 just for fun.



Wish our pulling season had started for us, but we dont have our first scheduled pull till the 15th of june.


----------



## fireboy5722 (Feb 26, 2008)

looking good like the big and little brothers on the gooseneck cant wait till i find a gooseneck and can get another tractor!!!


----------



## Mark13 (Dec 3, 2006)

Nothing in order. Here's some pictures from the last 2 years. We pull various classes of 8,000lb diesel pickups.



Broke. Blown apart front yoke at the drivers tire, twisted rear drive shaft, separated and turned axle tubes from the diff.


Broke. Snapped a Dana 70 axle shaft and damaged the gear set. Now runs a Dana 80.


----------



## Mark13 (Dec 3, 2006)

My truck.





This one was mostly for just a laugh. Ended up pulling 207'. Bone stock 96 powerstroke with 365k on it and a really unhappy E40D


----------



## Mark13 (Dec 3, 2006)

Waiting out the rain.


I've got some in cab video's of the black ford and the gray dodge if I can find them.


----------



## Mark13 (Dec 3, 2006)

Last few.

2.6 Class F350, 12v Cummins/NV4500


A friends work in progress, it's come a long way from before. As money allows it keeps getting better and more presentable.


----------



## fireboy5722 (Feb 26, 2008)

some great pis keep it up guys


----------



## redneck farmer (Dec 2, 2006)

Here is my Farmall 560 from a fair last year, this was in the pull off in the 7500# class I believe. Due to the rules at this pull I couldn't use my TA in the antique class


----------



## redneck farmer (Dec 2, 2006)

Here is my brothers 706 at the same pull


----------



## redneck farmer (Dec 2, 2006)

Here is our Ford 9000 pulling in the 10000# class at the same fair last fall.


----------



## Red_Rattler (Feb 28, 2001)

So how do you know Matt Toepfer?



Mark13;1633588 said:


> Last few.
> 
> 2.6 Class F350, 12v Cummins/NV4500
> 
> ...


----------



## redneck farmer (Dec 2, 2006)

This is my 560 again pulling on a stone boat, dead weight pulling


----------



## Mark13 (Dec 3, 2006)

Red_Rattler;1634335 said:


> So how do you know Matt Toepfer?


He's friends with another friend of mine. I was just asked if I could haul his truck to a pull.


----------



## GMC Driver (Sep 9, 2005)

I've pulled a time or two - also like being a spectator. Try to hit up as many as we can through the season - COTPA, Great Lakes, SWOTPA, ESP, even get to the Keystone pull in March.

A few videos on my channel - must pulls are from our local fair.

http://www.youtube.com/user/GMCDriver55

If you check out the one from Spring '09, you can see the original version of Under Warranty!


----------



## fireboy5722 (Feb 26, 2008)

heres some older ones i had.ussmileyflag


----------



## cubplower (Oct 22, 2009)

not exactly your average pullers. starts off like this








and ends like this








dual low transmissions have to be taken down to 4000lb and usually pull to between 30-50,000lbs except for a few years ago got to the 70,000s


----------



## Holland (Aug 18, 2010)

What kind of class is that??


----------



## cubplower (Oct 22, 2009)

theyre called doodlebugs. basically old trucks that have been stripped. you have two transmissions inline geared as low as you can get. they have to weigh under 4000 pounds and be 13 feet from rear axle to front most point of the truck. a full pull is 3 feet with the stoneboat on concrete


----------



## Mark13 (Dec 3, 2006)

cubplower;1637541 said:


> theyre called doodlebugs. basically old trucks that have been stripped. you have two transmissions inline geared as low as you can get. they have to weigh under 4000 pounds and be 13 feet from rear axle to front most point of the truck. a full pull is 3 feet with the stoneboat on concrete


Not to be rude, but that seems extremely boring.


----------



## Holland (Aug 18, 2010)

cubplower;1637541 said:


> theyre called doodlebugs. basically old trucks that have been stripped. you have two transmissions inline geared as low as you can get. they have to weigh under 4000 pounds and be 13 feet from rear axle to front most point of the truck. a full pull is 3 feet with the stoneboat on concrete


Got a video? I'm curious...


----------



## fireboy5722 (Feb 26, 2008)

i also would like to see a video of them seems interesting


----------



## cubplower (Oct 22, 2009)

not our fair but a general idea. what makes it fun is seeing how much what you made can pull. that is still a light class in the video it isnt really exciting until it gets to the heavy weights and your pulling 10 times the weight of the truck. we also dont have to room at our fair for a full transfer sled so it makes it a bit harder for truck pulls.

Mark13 i saw another truck pulling besides yours with the top right headlight removed for the first time today. i did feel a little special being able to explain to the people around me why because i had seen it in your thread


----------



## fireboy5722 (Feb 26, 2008)

went to the pulls yesterday at our club put another blue ribbon in the books so far I'm points champion in 3500 lbs class sorry no video though!!!!!!!!


----------



## Holland (Aug 18, 2010)

We held our first pull of the season over the weekend. Next one is this sunday. Feels good to be back operating the sled!


----------



## fireboy5722 (Feb 26, 2008)

here is the ribbon and truck when I got back.


----------



## Red_Rattler (Feb 28, 2001)

My poor mans 2.6 truck first time out ever this year still lots to learn


----------



## fireboy5722 (Feb 26, 2008)

new tractor 1949 john deere B needs some tlc but runs good already got rid of muffler and now has a 3" straight pipe!!!!will post other pics later.ussmileyflag


----------



## Mark13 (Dec 3, 2006)

A friends 2.5 truck. 
03 GMC. LB7/ZF6. Still occasionally street driven.


Video:





I wish I could get the video's off FB of it. First year it's been together and it ran very very well.


----------



## terrapro (Oct 21, 2006)

noice guys!!!


----------



## Mike S (Feb 11, 2007)

Its not a diesel. LOL. Its a BES 1200hp motor in current body that is mounted on a late 70's frame


----------



## Holland (Aug 18, 2010)

I spent most of the season on the sled this year. I did however get my freshly restored 1937 F-20 hooked at our last pull of the season. Didn't go well but was still fun! On the plus side we have 15 pulls already booked for next years season!


----------



## fireboy5722 (Feb 26, 2008)

me pulling my friends 720 diesel love this old tractor.


----------



## fireboy5722 (Feb 26, 2008)

Here's a small video!


----------



## deere615 (Jun 1, 2007)

My pulls from this summer, My truck is workstock but a few times I pulled in 2.6 classes. Hoping to do some work this winter and more pulling next summer


----------



## Mark13 (Dec 3, 2006)

What do you have done to your LMM and what gear were you pulling in?


----------



## deere615 (Jun 1, 2007)

Mark13;1659926 said:


> What do you have done to your LMM and what gear were you pulling in?


EFI Live tuning, custom built tranny, exhaust, lift pump, and egr blocked. No engine or turbo mods. I normally put it in 3rd and let her rip.


----------



## Mark13 (Dec 3, 2006)

deere615;1660324 said:


> EFI Live tuning, custom built tranny, exhaust, lift pump, and egr blocked. No engine or turbo mods. I normally put it in 3rd and let her rip.


I run 3rd and T/H in mine. Efi-Live and a stock trans. Who did your efi live? Suncoast trans and converter?


----------



## deere615 (Jun 1, 2007)

Mark13;1660486 said:


> I run 3rd and T/H in mine. Efi-Live and a stock trans. Who did your efi live? Suncoast trans and converter?


Yeah I run T/H too. Blackout performance did my tuning and Trans. Converter is Suncoast I was between that and Gorend but went with suncoast


----------



## Red_Rattler (Feb 28, 2001)

So whos all doing what this year? Any new videos or pictures?


----------



## deere615 (Jun 1, 2007)

I am still pulling workstock this year, Doing better than last but still got some more upgrades to do I only did 3 pulls this season but I will have videos and pictures up sometime


----------



## JD Dave (Mar 20, 2007)

This was Friday night.


----------



## SHAWZER (Feb 29, 2012)

Awesome video Dave , I really enjoy watching the power and noise of pulls and racing . Do you pull at any events up Collingwood or Owen Sound way ? Thumbs Up


----------

